# Connecticut



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I think it is pathetic that we have to get stories on the Connecticut Sun from the New Britian Hearld rather than the Hartford Courant! The Courant does an outstanding job with the UCONN women's team!!!! Why not the Sun???

LINK  



> After a couple of hours of regaling the media with memories from the good ol’ days, Rebecca Lobo and Nykesha Sales were given the chance to do something even dearer to their hearts -- have an impromptu reunion, Huskymania style. Since that magical 1995 season when Lobo and Sales led the University of Connecticut women’s basketball team to the first of four national titles, the two would cross paths every now and again. But more often than not, there were planes to catch, games to play and people to see. What there wasn’t time for was a chance to relive that special season.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

OK, I am eating my words... the article was simply buried!!! The Courant did do one...

LINK


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Sales LEFT and went back to Orlando!*



> With her contract negotiations at a stalemate, Nykesha Sales has returned to Orlando, Fla., and has no immediate plans to come back. Talks between Sales and the Connecticut Sun have deteriorated to the point that her future with the team, and the WNBA, is in jeopardy. Sales, a major factor in the Mohegan group's decision to purchase the Orlando Miracle when three franchises were available, left Friday night. "It doesn't look like things are going to work out," Sales said Saturday from Orlando, where she now lives. "And it doesn't seem like they want me there. That's my home. That's where I started basketball. That's where I want to be. Why wouldn't I want to be there? But I don't know ..." Sales, an All-Star guard, already is pictured with former UConn teammate Rebecca Lobo on billboards that read, "The Girls Are Back In Town. Connecticut Sun."




LINK 

Wow - what a way for this franchise to start out!


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

Sorry about starting another thread on Sales. I didn't see this one!

I'm hoping they will do a "sign and trade" with Phoenix for Sales. Seems like a lot of hard feelings now. I don't know what the Sun would want for Sales but they are in the driver's seat since Sales is under contract and can't leave unless they let her. Might be overseas she says. Bummer if the league lets one of the most talented players leave the WNBA. Somebody needs to step in and help lol.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

You would think the Sun would have done whatever was necessary to sign her. I mean, she is in their ads, their hype and PR. Good grief, she "is"/"was" the franchise. 

The last thing the Connecticut Sun needs to do is alienate one of Connecticut's own and a Husky at that! It is BAD BAD BAD for the Sun. They are already a good 45 minutes from Hartford and now this. I can't imagine what this does to ticket sales.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

If they dont sign her they last no more than 2 years if they do they could last decades Here in the numeg state we eat drink and breath huskies basketball and all former palyers are considered to be gods or goddesses


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Now that Sales is signed... 

Here is an article on the Casino area around the arena.

LINK


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

Shes not signed.. Means no Training Camp. Connecticut better hurry. Season is 19 days AWAY. Shes gotta get some practices in...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

The Hartford paper had an article that said she was signed. Did something happen today to change that?


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

No.. nothing changed.

I wrote it before i read the article.. SORRY... She is signed.


----------

